# Lake Ashtabula Ice Fishing Derby 1/21/12



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Barnes County Wildlife Club's 29th Annual Ice Fishing Derby will be on 1/21/12 at Sibley. Fishing time is noon to 3 pm. The cost is $10 per hole. There will be $2400 in cash and prizes guaranteed.

You are allowed to use houses, electronics, and drill your own holes. If you are planning on bringing your own house and drilling holes try to be there by 11. If there are good ice conditions we will allow vehicles on the ice until 11:30 to drop off houses and gear. Officials will drill holes for people that don't have augers.


----------

